# Discussion - New Member Pt 2 (The Welcome)



## Zorba (Jan 22, 2013)

Well, that makes my count very bad at only 10

So that puts me at about 10% to my total posts


----------



## Stealthfisha (Jul 21, 2009)

19 in 12 months

I usually take the winter off and came back in ernest last october?


----------



## Stealthfisha (Jul 21, 2009)

Bastard


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

11, but I thought about it about 55 times.
I bet my 24 month score would be better.


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

theyakshed.com


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

10
Pretty poor

Good call out #patwah
I will make more of an effort


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

patwah said:


> Stealthfisha said:
> 
> 
> > 19 in 12 months
> ...


Earnest no doubt


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

I remember pulling back on saying hello because there would b 3 mods saying hi and no one else. This wouldn't look so bad now that the green has gone from the mod but at the time it was a bad look in my view.


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

patwah said:


> nezevic said:
> 
> 
> > patwah said:
> ...


#youknowheisright

#consideritacompliment


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

patwah said:


> anselmo said:
> 
> 
> > patwah said:
> ...


#partyonwayne


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

patwah said:


> keza said:
> 
> 
> > Patwah said:
> ...


#yousaidshat

#butfirstyousaidass


----------



## scater (Nov 24, 2007)

patwah said:


> Stealthfisha said:
> 
> 
> > 19 in 12 months
> ...


Bloody hell, now my phone is covered in beer. Bastard :lol:


----------

